
Monitoring applications from remote site - helloritesh
I have to manage 32 sites that connect to various SaaS, AWS, Private DC locations and I was wondering if anyone has thought through ideas on how to provide &quot;application quality of experience&quot; monitoring. The AppNeta and other similar providers are quite expensive and require on prem equipments. The RMON capabilities are limited to network monitoring only. Thoughts&#x2F;Ideas?
======
liulantao
In my experience, website monitoring can be started from these several
aspects:

\- network transfer layer. Monitor each other from difference IDCs - for
clouds, I mean geo-regions.

\- api. Introduce some monitoring providers, ensure basic api work correct and
performance at acceptable level.

\- client side, real use measurement(RUM). Monitor the most importance
elements of the page, with some javascripts to measure and collect performance
metrics.

For example, for the front-page of a site, do:

1\. ping the domain/ip from several host at different regions.

2\. api status check from 3rd party.

3\. on page javascript, measure 'onload' time, and send to your monitor
backend.

If you have anything more, can touch me via twitter

~~~
helloritesh
Liulantao

Thanks for your response. This is very helpful. I'd ping you on Twitter for a
private chat.

